# Trixter(RY buck)



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I just wanted to show of my RY buck, Trixter. Before this little guy I'd only had pet-only RY's, so I can't help but drool over him every time I take him out for cuddles. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

:love I can see why you drool over him! He's absolutely gorgeous. I like how rich his colour is!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks! 

I'm getting a red buck in the big UK to US import and if I'm this drooly over my RY boy's color I can't wait to see the red boy!!!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

His overall shade is not bad  Where did you get him from?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Stina.  I bred him myself, but his parents are from Beth. His dad is a Black Standard and his mom is a Pied Black Merle. He was really sooty as a baby, but I kept him in hopes that the sootiness would clear up with age. I just wish I had some typey Agouti to pair him with. *sigh*


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

His type is really nice too. The black is what's probably making him sooty...I think there is extreme black in that line also. I love that head!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

yes, the fact that he's black based is why he's sooty. I just asked about where he's from b/c I haven't seen any e/e's with that depth of color outside of those related to mine that are dark b/c of crossing to red from jack...so I was curious


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup, there's Extreme Black in the lines as well Beth.  In fact, Trixter just produced 2 ae/ae does when I paired him with his half-sister(same dad, different moms), which means he carries the gene as well. :mrgreen:

I was breeding for Black and Merle when I paired his parents together, not RY, but Trixter was such a handsome boy that I couldn't resist keeping him. <3

Stina, as far as I know there is no Red in his lines, at least not any listed in his pedigree, which goes pretty far back.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!!


----------

